# Wolf Chemicals WS-1N pH Neutral Car Shampoo - "White Satin"



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£9.95 for 1L

From Waxamomo

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
WS-1N pH Neutral Car Shampoo - "White Satin"

White Satin is a pleasantly-scented shampoo that's strong enough to cut through touch dirt and road film, yet gentle enough not to irritate your skin or harm the existing layer of protection on your car.

Special lubricants provide a "satiny" feel between your wash mitt and the paint and high sudsing aids in safely lifting dirt away from the surface.

At a 1:500 dilution ration, this car shampoo is highly economical which makes it suitable for high-volume car washes, professionals and enthusiasts alike.
*
Packaging:*









Typical Wolfs Chemicals branding and bottle, fits in with the rest of the range. Detailed information on the packaging.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
An almost transparant liquid lies inside which has a pleasant smell, I'm told it is white grapes the scent - either way it is nice.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Now as far as a shampoo goes it is not worth it at all if it doesn't match up in cleaning power. I utilised the suggested dilution ratio and gave my bucket a little jet to foam it up.









The cleaning power was very good, and the solution was extremely slick. It cut through the grease and road grime without a problem. Certainly as good as if not better than many shampoos which I have tried.

Action shot:









The shampoo worked nicely through the lance firstly as a prewash providing a nice smelling thick foam:


















Overall good cutting power when coupled with the power washer.

*Ease Of Use:*
I tried as both a snow foam and in the bucket. Both typical usage and it did not provide a problem.

*Finish:*
To begin with the car was fairly dirty after a couple of weeks driving. C2 lay underneath somewhere. When finished I had a lovely clean car.

Before:



























All clean which were taken before drying as I was going to use C2 as a drying aid:




































The shampoo added a nice slick look once the wash was complete and I enjoyed using it.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£9.95 for 1L is in my opinion great value, it is not as cheap as many bulk buys but it has a great dilution ratio at 1:500 which means it goes a long way. I used a 20L bucket and so I put in 40ml so using my primary school maths I count that as 25 washes per 1L bottle, which leaves me with a figure of 40p per wash. Great value I'd say. Okay this will be slightly less numbers if you used it through your lance also. A bottle is likely to last 3-6 months.

*Overall DW Rating: 98%*









*Conclusion:*
I have to give this 10 stars, honestly it is a great shampoo. I've went through a phase trying everything on the market minus a few, and there were only 2 or 3 I enjoyed using as much as this. It isn't as cheap as shampoo plus - no but IMHO it is better than shampoo plus which I have been using for over 4 years now as my staple shampoo.

I'd urge you to try this one if you are in the market for a new shampoo, at thee £10 mark it isn't going to break the bank and it will last you a good length of time.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: [insert weblink]


----------

